# Worried about Pepper



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper is all lethargic today, is off her food and not really drinking.
She ate a lot of turkey scraps that she stole for kitchen on Christmqs day and had Lots of flatulence yesterday although seemed to be acting/playing normally. She's had about 4 runny poos in garden so not sure when she did them, last night or this morning. I had thought she might be constipated But when hubby took her out before lunch she did one Ginormous soft one then another not long after. Before she did them she was walking quite slowly and not bouncing around or pulling like she would normally do but was more animated afterwards. Since then she's been sleeping and cuddling up to us and when she gets up to walk she's putting most of her weight on her front legs and kind of not wanting to move her back end much. She has tried to get onto sofa but doesn't seem to want to jump or push with her back legs. 
Anyone experienced anything like this? Has she got a sore bottom? Or what would be the symptoms if she had swallowed something she shouldn't have on Christmas day?
She has never passed wind that we know of but was stinking the house out yesterday, she has had a lot of turkey treats and sausages plus her dry burns.
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sharon ... Sorry to hear Pepper is not feeling too good ... the loose poos may be due to the different food and christmas indulgence of turkey ... but I am not sure about her not wanting to move the back end of her body, legs etc ... 

Is she drinking water? .. try to make her drink and if in any doubt call your vet would always be my advice ... as I wouldn't just want to label it on the turkey .. you just never know ... sending you and Pepper a hug... please let us know how she is tonight xxx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks jojo,
I put it the wind down to the turkey yesterday, it has stopped now but I guess I am concerned now she's stopped and she's been to the toilet. Hoping she's not eaten something she shouldn't have and it's hurting her  
I'll keep trying to get her to drink.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont want to worry you at all .. you know your dog better than anyone, just trust your instinct .. if a trip to the vet puts your mind to rest then do it .. xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are worried go to the vet. Puppies can deteriorate very quickly. She may have snatched something and swallowed it the longer it stayes in her gut the more problems it causes. Others may say wait 24 hrs but this is a long time in the life of a puppy. It is your call but I know what I would do.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's likely Pepper is in pain somewhere. Probably best to see a vet. Better safe.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Vet not open till tomorrow morning except for emergencies . She's doesn't look in pain as such but just looks a bit uncomfortable on her back end. She's now chewing her toys and bringing them to us but she is being slow with her back legs as though her bottom is sore and not really wanting to sit down


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Does your vet have an emergency cover arrangement with another practice - most do?

It could just be that she has an upset tummy and colic due to too much change in diet, but if you ring your vets surgery you will probably get an answerphone message telling you who you can contact in an emergency.


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont want to worry you however if I was you I would get in touch with a vet as Pepper may have eaten something she shouldn't have as you know what they are like so fast. Mackie can have something in seconds that he shouldn't, I even found a tiddlywink in his poo recently. In my experience with dogs it is not a good sign when they are not eating and drinking something is obviously bothering her if she is putting her weight on her front. Hope she is ok and u find out the issue. 

Lisa x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay, made her scrambled egg and she ate every bit before starting on a few bits of her kibble, now she's looking to see if there's any of our tea scraps going but not today I'm afraid. Got her to eat a couple of ice cubes too. She did get up on the chair to look at the pizza delivery man so I think she's starting to feel a little better.
Our vet is there in an emergency as he lives above the vets so if she gets worse I will call. If not I'll go in the morning for definite.


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats great if she is managing to eat something now and what a great idea with the ice cubes.  Keep us posted on how she is good luck. 

Lisa


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

lisalooloo said:


> Thats great if she is managing to eat something now and what a great idea with the ice cubes.  Keep us posted on how she is good luck.
> 
> Lisa


Will do, thank you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lets us know how Pepper is in the morning please xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there,i hope little Pepper is feeling better today? Have been worried about my puppy Pixie too since christmas day as i woke up at 6am to her barking and found she had done a very big sloppy poo in her crate! she has never done this before and what made it worst was my 4 yr old let her out!!! 1 hr of frantic gagging and cleaning later all was clean......anyway since then she had sloppy poo,pooing in her crate boxing day and yesterday morning,on the kitchen floor poor pup the funny thing she has been eating as normal and acting normal too and no vomiting. Yesterday i phoned my vets which went to emergency vets,somebody called me back straight away,and just told me to starve her for 12 hrs to rest her tummy,this morning she seems good with no runny tum......I have actually come to the conclusion that it most probably was these festive dog biscuits she has eaten since christmas eve which contain oats so food intolerances in dogs can cause this! She too was lethargic all yesterday avo and night as i guess her body just wasnt getting what it needed.

Get well soon Pepper

Becky & Pixie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi there,i hope little Pepper is feeling better today? Have been worried about my puppy Pixie too since christmas day as i woke up at 6am to her barking and found she had done a very big sloppy poo in her crate! she has never done this before and what made it worst was my 4 yr old let her out!!! 1 hr of frantic gagging and cleaning later all was clean......anyway since then she had sloppy poo,pooing in her crate boxing day and yesterday morning,on the kitchen floor poor pup the funny thing she has been eating as normal and acting normal too and no vomiting. Yesterday i phoned my vets which went to emergency vets,somebody called me back straight away,and just told me to starve her for 12 hrs to rest her tummy,this morning she seems good with no runny tum......I have actually come to the conclusion that it most probably was these festive dog biscuits she has eaten since christmas eve which contain oats so food intolerances in dogs can cause this! She too was lethargic all yesterday avo and night as i guess her body just wasnt getting what it needed.
> 
> Get well soon Pepper
> 
> Becky & Pixie x


I think you could be right Becky about the festive food treats. I purposely avoided them as I know Obi has a sensitive tummy so he just got toys. Hope Pixie gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How is Pepper doing today, any better?


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello! Pepper is MUCH better this morning  still sloppy poo, but ate more egg and some rice, playing with toys and running around on her walk! 
I called the vet and they are available all day if I need to bring her in. 
When she is sitting beside me you can hear her stomach churning but she is walking properly again and jumping up to look out of the window. So hopefully it was just all the excess turkey and too many treats.
Thank you all so much for your support, I really do appreciate it  
Hopefully she will be fine. It's amazing how less stressed you feel when you know the vet is around if you need him!


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad she is much better. I would of been a good few quid lighter if I had taken my own advice. lol! Enjoy the rest of the xmas period!  

Lisa


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

lisalooloo said:


> Glad she is much better. I would of been a good few quid lighter if I had taken my own advice. lol! Enjoy the rest of the xmas period!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you! You too. It's like having another baby in the house lol


----------

